

Echotu.be - new UI experience for youtube - orizens
http://echotu.be

======
Metatron
Dragging and dropping to make playlists would be nice.

Scrolling seems beyond fucked up, can't get right back up to the top of a
search screen any more. And I can see the scroll bar but can't move it
manually.

